# New humidor finally arrived!



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I ordered a new humidor a couple of weeks ago, and it came in on Monday. I spent a couple of days seasoning it. I normally would have taken it to the B&M and let it hang out in their humi for a week or so, but I had a couple of boxes and some gallon Ziplocs full of cigars that needed to be stored.

I really like this new humidor! Looks great and I can store boxes inside. You can't really see the boxes, but there are:

Master Blend 1
Master Blend 2
Master Blend 3
Phoenix (thanks Drac)
Oliva Serie V
Illusione cg:4

I had to stash several of the recent bombs on the bottom shelf.

I am probably going to replace the digital humidifier that came with it to the new Hydra from Tampa Humidor for the extra fans. I like the idea of being able to have a fan on the upper shelf and in the singles storage on top. And yeah - I know the analog hygrometer says 80%+ RH. I hate those things and am planning to replace that with a digital soon. For now, I have a couple of digitals down below.


----------



## smakudwn (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

nice looken humi bro, I love the smell of new humis


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

<---- Jealous!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice, My wife will not let me add "cigar" furniture to the house quite yet!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Very nice, My wife will not let me add "cigar" furniture to the house quite yet!!!


Niether will mine...

:roflmao:

Tis easier to ask for forgiveness than permission my friend!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

very nice, but I notice you already need a bigger one!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

This one should tide me over until I can do what I really want; build my own cabinet style humi that holds 1,000 sticks or so. I've still got 3 tupperdors and 2 other humidors in service. If that doesn't do the trick, I'll have to convert one of the closets to a walk-in. That should get me in some trouble!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new beautiful setup.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

That's a great look-en humi


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice! I will need to get something like that eventually.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

That thing looks roomy. 
I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man thats a beaut...now go fill it up!!


----------



## drac (Feb 3, 2004)

enjoy the new humi bro, gorgeous.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

1. Where did you buy it ?
2. How many cigars is it supposed to hold ?
3. Do they have any left ?

This is exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's the thread that started it all...
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5276

This guy has another humi like mine in a lighter finish
http://cgi.ebay.com/Varages-Cabinet...1354821QQihZ013QQcategoryZ11675QQcmdZViewItem

Also the same humi on a stand (in the same finish)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Varages-Magnum-...8907202QQihZ013QQcategoryZ11675QQcmdZViewItem

I have like 6 full boxes in there now with room for 2 more, and a boatload of singles in the top. All depends on the box and the sticks. The Master Blend boxes are not exactly what I would call "compact". Boxes like the Illusione or Serie V - I would think you could easily fit 10-12 of them in the bottom.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Here's the thread that started it all...
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5276
> 
> This guy has another humi like mine in a lighter finish
> ...


Awesome humidor. Please let me know how well it keeps RH. I may have to pull the trigger.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sha-wing that's a nice humi!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Jon - just found this listing for the same humi, same finish, same deal $299 + S/H
http://cgi.ebay.com/Varages-Cabinet...ryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It has been holding humidity great since it hit 70% Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That thing looks awesome, I need one! LOL


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice. I love seeing new humidors getting filled up...


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Jon - just found this listing for the same humi, same finish, same deal $299 + S/H
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Varages-Cabinet...ryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It has been holding humidity great since it hit 70% Tuesday afternoon.


It's already on my watch list. Thanks !! I couldnt resist. I am taking the plunge and buying it.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Jon - just found this listing for the same humi, same finish, same deal $299 + S/H
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Varages-Cabinet...ryZ11675QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It has been holding humidity great since it hit 70% Tuesday afternoon.


I emailed the guy who is selling it and he agreed to end the auction early and send it to me. It's on it's way !!!!

Thanks Web !


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Right on bro - that is a really nice humi. You won't be disappointed!

Well, you might... those darn things never hold enough. Especially around this place!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> I emailed the guy who is selling it and he agreed to end the auction early and send it to me. It's on it's way !!!!
> 
> Thanks Web !


Good deal, everybody's getting cabinets.
Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I have 4 and use only 2. Those Illusione cg:4 look very good and have read allot about them but yet to try--Nice Pic's...


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

That's a really, really nice piece of furniture there. I'm jealous! - both of your humidor and the collection of sticks you have in it! :dribble: One day I hope to have something to match it


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

That's exactly what I need, too. By the way, on your Hydra, how do you use the controls? I recently received one but the instructions on how to use it are scanty.

Thanks!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> This one should tide me over until I can do what I really want; build my own cabinet style humi that holds 1,000 sticks or so. I've still got 3 tupperdors and 2 other humidors in service. If that doesn't do the trick, I'll have to convert one of the closets to a walk-in. That should get me in some trouble!


I have a Moist-n-aire that would work in your cabinet when it is built. If you want it let me know


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

brightpaths said:


> That's exactly what I need, too. By the way, on your Hydra, how do you use the controls? I recently received one but the instructions on how to use it are scanty.
> 
> Thanks!


I set the Hydra up in the humi, threw in a few digital hygrometers, and let it run a couple of days to let everything stabilize. The hygrometers all matched, but the Hydra didn't so I used the adjustment knob to match it up. Then I used the +/- buttons to set the Hydra to 69%. It took a few more sessions to get everything matched, but it's all working now.

Next I put hygrometers on the top, middle and bottom shelves. There was some variance (about 2-3%), which is where the fans come in. I put one on each shelf and I am satisfied with the results.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

I don't know if I'm ready to go that big yet.... but after only about 6 months of aggressively getting into the cigar hobby... my 150 humidor seems full at 75-80..... I soon may have to upgrade and sell what the one I have....


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn Webby I forgot you had all of those Illusione's
You need to hook a brother up on a cg:4
I haven't been able track any down since I found the brand.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Me and my impulse buying... .i'll probably have one by the end of the year  6 months in and my 150ct is full


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a beautiful piece. Congratulations.


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

Biyobe said:


> Me and my impulse buying... .i'll probably have one by the end of the year  6 months in and my 150ct is full


Damn... me, crown royal and another RP.... I bought one on ebay and it should probably be here about turkey day  Now to start filling it up  please keep me posted if you see any killer deals  i know i'll be keeping my eyes open :biggrin:


----------

